# Cách dùng dầu tràm trị ho cho trẻ em sơ sinh



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (26/4/19)

*Cách sử dụng dầu tràm trị ho cho trẻ sơ sinh*
Trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ là hai đối tượng mà dịch bệnh luôn nhắm đến, bởi vì sức đề kháng yếu chỉ cần những thay đổi của thời tiết đã làm cho bé mắc các bệnh về đường hô hấp.

Điều đáng nói ở đây khi bé mắc bệnh, trẻ rất khó chịu, hay quấy khóc biếng ăn gây nhiều khó khăn cho mẹ cũng như sự phát triển của bé.

Ngày nay các mẹ đều biết đến sản phẩm dầu tràm con yêu, một sản phẩm đến từ thiên nhiên an toàn và lạnh tính với trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ.

Dầu tràm có khả năng phòng chống các bệnh về đường hô hấp, việc sử dụng dầu tràm mỗi ngày cho bé tắm, thoa trực tiếp lên cơ thể và xông sẽ giúp ngăn chặn tác nhân gây bệnh xâm nhập cũng như làm giảm cơn ho một cách nhanh chóng.






Cách sử dụng vô cùng đơn giản, sử dụng dầu tràm để tắm cho bé các mẹ chuẩn bị 1 thau nước ấm sau đó cho 5-10 giọt tinh dầu vào dùng tay khuấy nhẹ cho một phần tinh dầu hòa tan vào trong nước. Sau đó tắm cho bé một cách bình thường, chú ý đừng để tinh dầu vào mắt và miệng bé chỉ nên tắm từ vùng cổ xuống và không cần tắm lại bằng sửa tắm. dầu tràm sẽ giúp làm sạch da và giữ ấm cơ thể cho bé một cách toàn diện.

Cách thứ hai thoa trực tiếp vào cơ thể: trước khi đi ngủ và mỗi lần ra ngoài thì việc thoa dầu tràm vào cơ thể cho bé giúp ngăn chặn tác nhân gây hại như vi khuẩn và virus. Ngoài ra dầu tràm sẽ giúp bé chống gió may. Cách dùng mẹ cho dầu tràm vào lòng bàn tay thoa đều cho ấm rồi thoa vào lưng, ngực và lòng bàn chân kết hợp với massage. Sẽ đem đến hiệu quả rỏ rệt.

Cách thứ 3: xông tinh dầu bằng đèn xông sẽ giúp làm sạch không khí và hệ thống hô hấp của bé, loại bỏ vi khuẩn, dịch nhầy trong khí quản. Giúp bé thoãi mái và dễ thở hơn. Cách sử dụng mẹ mua một đèn xông tinh dầu bằng điện hoặc đèn cầy rồi cho 5-10 giọt tinh dầu vào. Tinh dầu sẽ khuechs tán vào không khí.

Trên đây là những cách sử dụng dầu tràm để phòng chống các bệnh về đường hô hấp, giúp bé loại bỏ các tác nhân gây bệnh như cảm cúm, sổ mũi, ho…. Mọi thắc mắc các bạn có thể comment hoặc inbox trực tiếp vào fanpage dầu tràm con yêu. Đừng quên like, share video và bấm vào nút đăng ký để theo dõi những video tiếp theo nhé.


----------

